# blue cichlids



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm looking for some nice blue cichlids to compliment my 26 Tropheus Ikola that I have
I only want 6 max or so
I was considering
Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef
Cynotilapia afra blue reef
Demansoni

any suggestions with these or besides these?


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I also came across

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos
SOCOLOFI 
Labidochromis "Mbamba" yellow fin 
Labeotropheus trewavasae ''Red Top''


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

IMO tropheus are very peaceful fish with other fish........they ignore other fish. 
My concern is aggresive cichlids towards Tropheus
I am a bit of a novice with other fish, that is why I'm asking and seeking peaceful mates for my Ikolas

are Demansoni peaceful with other fish?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...you probably do not want Demasoni...  not really known for being peaceful... others will chime in on better choices for you.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

hisplaceresort1 said:


> ...you probably do not want Demasoni...  not really known for being peaceful... others will chime in on better choices for you.


Ok, well I thought they were just rough with their own kind


----------



## deanmbuna (Jul 20, 2014)

Blue cobalt zebras are great looking fish, and blue barred fish are White Top Hara (only the dominant male turns white) since both the females and non-dominant males are blue.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

What are the dimensions of your aquarium?


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

hisplaceresort1 gave sound advice on Dems. I have them now and they will tear up their own when kept in a small group. You need 12-15 on average to spread aggression throughout the group. Also, mine will chase off ANY fish that tries to invade their home. It is funny to watch the top male and my Syno Eupterus push each other around for a spot under a rock. I made the mistake of a having a small group when I started in the hobby. Less than 2 weeks and I had 1 dem left.

I like the suggestion of the Cobalt Blue Zebra. The only issue I had with them when I had some was caused by my own stupidity. But in my experience, they weren't as much of a terror to each other as the dems are.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a white-top Afra... he's gorgeous...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If it were my Tropheus setup, I wouldn't add any Malawi fish into the mix. If anything, I think Pseudotropheus elegans(sp. 'Acei') from Luwala Reef or Msuli Pt. could work.

Certainly depends on your dimensions, as was asked previously....


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks guys............its a 75.
I ended up getting some Tropheus Maswa. They have some blue on them once adults......may be transferred as they grow. Don't know yet
Although I saw some nice Melanochromis mainganoi i may try to add as well


----------



## Jet915 (Sep 26, 2014)

aulonocara turkis is a turquoise blue, one of my favorites...


----------



## jetz (May 27, 2013)

my bi-color 500 is the shiniest blue fish in the tank.


----------

